# Anyone have a full screen editor recommendation?



## jkast (Apr 1, 2005)

that is freeware and linux friendly? I would be happy to edit the files in windows, then ftp them to the TiVo... but it's been decades since I used a line editor, and I just don't want to learn vi or something comparable if there is a full screen windows alternative that won't cause crlf and other issues.


Thanks....


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Ultraedit, WinVi, crimson editor...there's several to choose from.


----------



## temp357 (Feb 18, 2004)

use wordpad along with dos2unix or joe edit that comes with zipper.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I'd say vim, but I know you said you don't want to learn vi.. (vim is one of a bunch of vi clones/supersets).

If you want really "friendly", I'd say pico. It comes in the pine (best email program ever) source code, but may also be available separately. Personally, I can't stand pico, and if you couldn't very easily change the default editor for pine (I changed mine to, you guessed it, vim), I wouldn't use it.

But pico (as well as pine) are essentially as friendly as any GUI program, but are of course text based programs.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

If you don't mind editing while still on your tivo try joe, it came with zipper.


----------



## PortlandPaw (Jan 11, 2004)

In my opinion, the best by far is TextPad. The cost is $16.50 or you can get an unlimited full-featured trial that just nags you to register.

But I still use VIM to check the parallel structure of [ and { and ".


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

Using SmartFTP and Win32Pad (both are free), you can edit text files in an FTP session.

If you want to edit directly on the box, do a search for "nano" at DDB.


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

you ca also use the text editor built right into hackman. That's by far my preferred method.


----------



## mphare (Jul 16, 2004)

When I was learning UNIX all those decades ago, the MASSCOMP computer had it's own version of an graphical editor. When one of the UNIX techs saw me using it, he leaned over and said "You really should just learn vi." His point was vi will always be available on any UNIX distribution you come across, while the proprietary MASSCOMP editor will not be.

vi is not my first choice, but it's not my last choice either. And when I started hacking into my DTiVo I was glad I had learned it.

Moving files back and forth between the TiVo and my PC just so I can edit the file seems like too much for me. Hackman does have a good enough text editor for making changes to config files.


----------

